

Startup Class Lecture 10 – Brian Chesky of AirBNB 10/23/14 - Functional Link - biggiedarbs
https://startupclass.co/lecture/83464/102314-company-culture-and-building-a-team-part-ibrbalfred-linb-iformer-coo-zappos-and-partner-sequoia-capital------i

======
biggiedarbs
The original video link is awaiting approval:
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec10/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec10/)

But some might thirst for knowledge more than approval...

